# Searching the records



## CVF_Kennel (Aug 7, 2008)

Is there a website to find the Hip/Elbow and DNA information of German imports? (if the OFA doesn't have the records.....)


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

If the dog is SV registered you can look up his ZW number on the SV website. But it doesn't list his actual a stamp rating.

To find actual hip ratings, and info about relatives, best source is to buy the quarterly genetics CDs from the SV.

Not sure what you're looking for in terms of "DNA information"? What do you mean by that?


----------



## CVF_Kennel (Aug 7, 2008)

uh, information pertaining to his DNA testing, as per the number they give you on the progeny's reg. papers.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

You mean the DNA profile. I'm not aware of any place online that allows you to look up the dog's DNA profile. Not sure why it would be needed in terms of researching dogs?? Only comes into play once a breeding is actually done, and then only really important if parentage is questioned.


----------



## CVF_Kennel (Aug 7, 2008)

well, thanx Chris. I'm still learning. Hopefully, I will learn as fast as my dogs.


----------

